# Newly rebuilt 2012 Infinito



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's a few pictures of my newly rebuilt 2012 Infinito. This frame replaces my 2011 celeste/white Infinito frame where the seatstay cracked. I chose black/white instead of going back to a celeste/white one for personal color preference. While I respect Bianchi and it's tradition for celeste/white, the black/white one appeals to me more.

I put the same components on the new frame that were on the old frame, but made a few minor changes. I swapped out the celeste/white saddle with a Fi'zi.K Aliante black/white saddle. I put black Blackburn water bottle holders on which replace the celeste/white ones I had. I replaced the white bar tape with black Lizard Skins tape. I bought this neat Bontrager seat bag that has a slide off release, so I don't need to fool around with straps around the seat bag. I have brand new Conti Gatorskin tires I need to put on this week. The ones on the bike in the pictures have almost 5K miles on them and are pretty worn out. 

Pretty happy with the Ultegra group set, but I may be looking to replace it by the end of the year if I can get a good Campy set on sale. Same goes for the wheelset. Probably change them out when I go Campy.


----------



## Bianchi-67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice bike. I'd change the wheels to Fulcrum Racing 3 though. Enjoy the ride


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, those wheels came with the original Infinito. They're OK, but when I change out to Campy or Dura Ace, I'm changing wheelsets too.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

ADJ, as you know I am a big fan of keeping Bianchis in Celeste green. Having said that, however, your B&W Infinito looks great! Congrats.

I vote for a proper Campy gruppo. Maybe Chorus or Record. As for the wheels I had a set of Ambrosio Excellence wheels (black) built with Record hubs (black) and Sapim spokes (black). I love my wheels and I think they will look great on your Infinito.

Enjoy the ride man ... be safe!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## kjs862 (Apr 19, 2012)

That ultegra package is a great deal!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I love the Ultegra!!! It shifts smoothly and quietly. No problems with it whatsoever!! Can't say the same for a 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 I have with SRAM FORCE. Never owned a SRAM product before, and this will probably be the last time. By the end of the year, I'm hoping to go Campy on the Infinito and put the Ultegra groupset on the Defy 1 and sell the SRAM Force.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm glad you're back on your Infinito. My Ultegra is noisy for some reason. Smooth, but noisy.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I'm glad you're back on your Infinito. My Ultegra is noisy for some reason. Smooth, but noisy.


I was kind of hesitant to get it all put back together and trust riding another Infinito after the first frame cracked so easy. I was very cautious and babied it when I first started to ride it right after it was put back together. It didn't take long for me to just go full throttle. I alternate rides between the 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 I bought when I was in limbo not knowing what Bianchi was going to do. 

I ended up selling the cracked Infinito frame on ebay for just over $500, so it really cost me less than $100 for a replacement frame. Can't beat that with a stick!!

As far as Ultegra goes, I had my LBS owner work on mine and fine tune it last weekend. It runs smoother and quieter than ever!!! But I still plan on switching out groupsets to Campy by the end of this year or beginning of 2013 when they go on sale. I have some bills to pay off before I invest any more money in biking accessories and components.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I'm glad you're back on your Infinito. My Ultegra is noisy for some reason. Smooth, but noisy.


Kodi, have you checked the alignment of the RD, including the jockey pulleys?


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

When I was lusting over Infinitos earlier in the year, the local Bianchi dealer only had black frames like yours in stock. I liked them a lot, but found myself preferring Celeste if I could get it (due in no small part to the regulars on this forum ...). Still, I love how the upper surfaces of the black frames have a matte instead of a gloss finish. Whenever I revisit that bike shop, I always find myself lingering near the black Infinitos ...


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Kodi, have you checked the alignment of the RD, including the jockey pulleys?


I need to. The hanger was bent out of the box and the shop straightened it, but that's not to say the RD itself isn't bent. I'm going to take it back in to him to check it out when I get a chance.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, and that crazy ***** finally moved!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Oh, and that crazy ***** finally moved!


Best news I've read here. Now if only my neighbor moved


----------



## jerryused (Aug 13, 2012)

*need components*

what did you do with the original components


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I put most of the original components from the 2011 frameset on the 2012 frameset. The rear derailer had to be replaced as the two cogs were cracked. I sold the celeste/white seat. I also had new cables put on. Other than that, all of the rest of the components went on the new frame. Right now, I'm looking to buy a better and lighter wheelset. I have Fulcrum 7, which was what was on my original Infinito. I'm looking at getting Shimano RS80 from Merlin Cycles, however, I'm just now seeing the 2013's are hitting the market, so I may wait a bit longer.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

My 2 cents:

Get the dark grey Ultegra Di2 if you upgrade the groupo. I have it on my Oltre and I can safely say nothing beats electric shifting and its cheaper than high end campy or DA.

American Classic 420's with the stickers taken off for the wheels. Alu/Magnesium rims with 42mm depth that still come in at 1500G are perfect for the flats and climbs and can be found used for about $300-$500. Infinito's just look awesome with 40mm+ rims

Deda or 3T ALU stem. Lighter than the stock carbon one you have and it will look better flipped to a positive angle. You might want a 10 degree stem and flip it positive so you can level your hoods to the ground....your wrists will thank you.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

The 2012 frames need external Di2 though. The internal holes aren't large enough.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

in that case stick with what you have.....no groupset upgrades are going to improve your experience in my opinion


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Knee Soreness*

I've logged about 450 miles since acquiring my Infinito one month ago. However, during that time, I have been experiencing knee soreness (front of knees and, on occasion, on the sides). With the advise of my lbs, where I was fitted, I have adjusted the saddle height several times without any relief. The initial height matched the height of my old bike. The only time I experienced knee soreness on the old bike was when I pushed too hard in the big gears (say, 52x12, 13, 14). However, the new bike is a compact and I usually ride in the 34x 11- 16 range. Yet, I'm experiencing soreness. I would appreciate any tips. Thanks.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I get knee pain if my saddle is too low or tilted up too much.

Are your crank arms the same length as your old bike?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you get the bike professionally fitted to you? There's more to getting fitted than just adjusting the saddle. Since the frame is a compact compared to your old frame, your seat may need to be moved back a bit. But, if I were you, I'd get fitted.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Crank arm is the same length as on the old bike.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you measuring your cadence? Low cadence may be putting higher pressure on your knees.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw a matt black bike in a shop yesterday. Very nice and understated.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I love the color contrast of mine!! I really like the gloss black and the matte black carbon and the white lettering. While I can understand the celeste is the traditional color, the Infinito celeste is not the same celeste Bianchi is known for. It is a more pale color celeste, which gives everyday Americans the impression of a female bike. Remember, my original Infinito was Celeste and I rode that bike for a year. I took some ribbing over it, and quite frankly, got tired of it. When that frame cracked and was offered a replacement frame, I made it clear I wanted a black one instead. I call the Infinito my"Batman Bike".


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicks tell me my celeste bike is "pretty". Good enough for me.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Chicks tell me my celeste bike is "pretty". Good enough for me.


And they would be right..celeste Bianchis are pretty. 

As long as it is not some hairy dude saying that my Infinito is pretty (as he blows past me) then I am totally OK with "pretty."


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't want a pretty boy bike, or for any other average person to think I'm a sissy for having a celeste bike. Remember, my original Infinito was celeste, but I can attest it IS NOT a Bianchi Celeste of the past. It is pale compared to the vibrant celeste colors of years past. I understand the tradition of celeste and Bianchi, but I wanted a "Man Color Bike". One that shows masculinity, not femininity. Besides, I think black is more an "American Acceptable" color than celeste, meaning that more Americans are accustomed to having red, white, blue, and black colors, rather than a european color. I'd have to say, I'm one of those. And F.Y.I., I do have a White 2012 Giant Defy Advanced with red lettering.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

I said it before and I will say it again. If your masculinity is defined by the color of your bike, then there are bigger issues at play here.

Pink is a "girlie" color. Yet you have to be one tough MOFO to wear the pink at the Giro d'Italia. Just saying bro...just saying.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I understand, and I tried to wear a pink shirt...once...and I couldn't do it anymore. I just think some people have a hard time accepting other colors for genders considered out of the norm. I'm one of those guys. Not that there's anything wrong with guys wearing pink, purple, or riding a celeste bike. I did it for over a summer and into fall until the frame cracked. I decided upon the black since it was my color preference, it was available, and black is more appealing to me.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> I said it before and I will say it again. If your masculinity is defined by the color of your bike, then there are bigger issues at play here.
> 
> Pink is a "girlie" color. Yet you have to be one tough MOFO to wear the pink at the Giro d'Italia. Just saying bro...just saying.


I almost bought a "girls" bike before I bought the Infinito. It was either going to be the Trek Madone WSD or the Giant version. It seems the girls bikes have higher head tubes and a bit more upright geometry. I was willing to deal with a more feminine paint job for the improved fit.

But the Infinito worked out instead.


----------

